# Awsome Referrance Guide



## chef2you (Mar 3, 2003)

For those of you learning to cook or what the heck... ... those who already know how to cook this is an excellent book for almost any type of question you may have....

The Kitchen Answer Book by Hank Rubin

Some question topics are:

Soy Sauce
Utensils
Baking
Eggs
Rice
Meat
and plenty more.....:bounce:


----------



## big b (Apr 14, 2003)

I think I might have to pick this one up- thanks!


----------

